# Lower Saxony Countryside in Winter (7 pics)



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2009)

Just so you get an impression of what things look like around me these days... 

1.






2.





3.





4.





All these first four were taken right against the sun, into the haze of a frosty morning, whereas I turned the other way and photographed with the sun in my back here:

5.





Of course, what little blue there was in the sky is much better to be seen with the sun in my back!

But it also looked nice in the stretches of wood...

6.





But I must admit that I have seen MUCH better light-streaks-in-the-wood-photos on here taken by others  ...

And a last stunned look...

7.





... and that was it.

Other than that I seem to have photographed fireworks, fireworks and only fireworks of late...


----------



## Wozza (Jan 3, 2009)

Here I was thinking they were good, then I saw the last three which really blew me away! Love the colours.


----------



## Mersad (Jan 3, 2009)

The 6th one could be a movie poster! It's so great and i love the light streaks in it.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful series, Corinna!  Great to see the countryside (fond memories!). I especially like #4 (_love_ the lone tree in the top right, and the diagonal angle of the frosty grasses in the foreground) and #6 (breathtaking shot!)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your nice comments ... and you all really like 6 so much? And there I was thinking that others can do this EVER SO MUCH BETTER than I can...! Really. (Am still thinking so!) 

I tried to work with leading lines here, or areas, or so, hoping to create some depth, not sure if I succeeded?


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pictures! theres not one I could put a bad comment on, there all great!


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 3, 2009)

#6 is breathtaking. 

My only critique would be with #1. The horizon feels a bit too high.


----------



## Fox Paw (Jan 3, 2009)

Terrific shots.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 3, 2009)

Gorgeous photos, everyone of them!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh thanks all! 

And this when I just went out to break out of my photography lethargy that crept upon me with winter approaching... :blushing:


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 3, 2009)

#6 is the best by far so far as I am concerned.  Love the light coming through the trees.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 3, 2009)

another vote for #6, plus i like #2 a lot


----------



## Jon_Are (Jan 3, 2009)

Yet another :thumbup: for #6; the stacks of timber give the image so much character and context. And don't fret about the light rays; they're perfect.

Also love #2. Are you able to crop this or another so the line of trees (a great find, by the way) are front and center? This cluster is just asking you to break the Do-Not-Center-Your-Subject rule, in my opinion.

Jon


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 3, 2009)

6 and 7 are my favs. #7---i think the light is great, gives the cattle good texture


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 4, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> Yet Are you able to crop this or another so the line of trees (...) are *front* and center?


 
"Front" and centre?

Hmmm. This is how I cropped it for you, which asked me to leave my usual image ratio of 3:2 and go to 4:3 ... are they now far centred enough for you? But they're still not in the front... :scratch: 






I've also tried another crop, only the trees, no hunter's hut to be seen any more, but I am not happy with that one, at all, as I had to take out the horizontal lines in that field in front and only had the diagonal ones, and with all that the photo get all boring, to my mind.

Myself, I am happiest with my first version.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 4, 2009)

_Very_ nice!!!  So many lovely shots!

:O)


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 4, 2009)

My favorite is #6.  Awesome!  But I like them all.  Great job Corinna.

NJ


----------

